# What is your dream job?



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

This guy works with computers from 9-5. He is some sort of a computer systems manager that takes care of the whole computer network in the school facility.He works in a transparent office (a lot of glass) where you could see what he is going most of the time. You could see him there alone inside the office most of the time but there are times where there are other guys working with him. Outside of the office there are students walking back and fort. A lot of these students are hot gorgeous young females and there are times where these students ask this guy for certain problems concerning the computers. 

Man, that is like a dream job of mine. You get to work alone in a non-stressful environment (alone most of the time) while having the chance to see hot gorgeous young females hanging around outside of your office. The perfect job for an introvert like me.


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't know, sounds like a lot of distraction. Definitely not something I would want to do...


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

ICat said:


> I don't know, sounds like a lot of distraction. Definitely not something I would want to do...


Hot young gorgeous females are considered as distraction to you?


----------



## Harmeulius (Jun 24, 2013)

Homicide Detective (And not one of those movie ones but a real legitimate one. Like with the LAPD or something.)
Forensic science is something that interests me since I was young.
I can't tell you exactly why I would want to be a Detective but I'm certain it would totally fit me.

But since the Dutch Police Force is not somewhere I want to work, I'm studying economics instead  Playing (amateur) Detective has become a hobby instead of a future job.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Setolac said:


> Hot young gorgeous females are considered as distraction to you?


Whats wrong with that?

It's a fair comment, I'm sure I'm not on my own when I say I'd be easily distracted if attractive women kept walking around where I was working, were only male! I'd get bugger all done, especially if It needed serious concentration..(Don't get me wrong, I certainly wouldnt turn it down, just I may not be particularly productive)

Is my dream job allowed to be to not have a job? I hate being someone elses ***** and any "job" that would be self employed would involve a lot of extra work to make it worth it, theres things I'd want to do but I don't know if they could be classed as actual jobs...hm


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

I would personally love to work at a video game developer and create awesome, lovely worlds for people to experience.

Sure I would be on a team but I could mostly work by myself which is something that is very appealing. This is really the only "team" job I would consider.

Other than that? Some independent job where I don't have to deal with too many folks. I am working at starting up my own thing but I have to work a crappy store job in order to get there.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Something that involves me lieing in bed all day thinking about life.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> Something that involves me lieing in bed all day thinking about life.


How is that a job?


----------



## Princess Gustopher (May 28, 2014)

Animator :'D.

Drawing is my passion and I love writing too so being able to animate them and bring them to life would be perfect for me. Especially if I got a job with Disney Animation Studios <3. That would be amazing :'3


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

No job at all is my dream job.

But seriously if I didn't have social anxiety I feel like I could keep myself entertained doing almost any job.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

My dream job is to be a first grade teacher


----------



## Hannibal (May 29, 2014)

I'd like to work as a computer scientist studying intelligence/consciousness and developing AI systems.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Owning and/or running a small business.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Rockstar or a bass pro fisherman.


----------



## last hope (May 2, 2013)

My dream job would be a policeman


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

Setolac said:


> Hot young gorgeous females are considered as distraction to you?


yes, unless you want to sit with a boner all day


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

My dream job is to own my company and not to work for anyone, but I doubt it will ever happen


----------



## Starryy (Apr 9, 2014)

I want to be a midwife but considering my circumstances it will probably never happen. :/


----------



## Manhorse (May 28, 2014)

A forester.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Multimillion seller author. A guy can dream right? Even if its not too likely. 

Still a regular author would be pretty cool, even if it can be tough


----------



## Sun Burst (Dec 8, 2013)

Psychologist, some respected one.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

Traffic cop, a competent one.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Being a published author would be great


----------



## sugarcookiekate (Aug 10, 2013)

Front-end web developer


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Doing nothing. making money


----------



## Nekhbet (May 21, 2014)

VipFuj said:


> Doing nothing. making money












That'd be hella nice. Oh well, one can dream :')


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Working at a condom factory


----------



## wine1345 (Dec 22, 2013)

Some kind of artist.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

finding a person who allows me to work


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Owning and/or running a small business.


 I own my own company and it is not a dream job just lots of hours and lots of worries.

I would love to be an outfitter living out west.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Steiner of Thule said:


> Working at a condom factory


as a tester? 

well i want to be xbox/ps game coder...:yes


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

VipFuj said:


> Doing nothing. making money


This is it :lol


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

A train driver, I'd love to drive those HST 125s (BR Class 43) or the BR class 390 Pendolinos.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Sun Burst said:


> Psychologist, some respected one.


Me too! Either that or an architect.


----------



## terran236 (Feb 4, 2014)

I want to say musician because thats the only thing that keeps me going. but i also love animals and hate dealing with other humans. So vet/vet tech? maybe?


----------



## devolvingmadness (Apr 22, 2014)

An author. Sadly aspiring book writers in my country often fail miserably if you're not writing about biographies or some other historical stuff.


----------



## lynnette546 (Jun 4, 2014)

A baker  One that starts work at about 2 or 3 am, bakes for a few hours, and then heads home right when people start coming in for work.


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd like to either be on the radio or do podcasting. If not that then a close second would be MMA referee.


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

Marko3 said:


> well i want to be xbox/ps game coder...:yes


been there, its get tiring very quick. plus game industry is not the best in ways of career growth...


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

ICat said:


> been there, its get tiring very quick. plus game industry is not the best in ways of career growth...


lol as a student i was xbox games tester for a month! :yes


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

Marko3 said:


> lol as a student i was xbox games tester for a month! :yes


Yeah nice job for student.

if you want to learn game coding stuff you can check out XNA or Unity, that's how I got started anyways.


----------



## scruffy67 (Jun 6, 2014)

A zoo keeper, a professional dog walker, a vet tech at a zoo, a pet store owner. A novelist maybe.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I want $10 Billion dollars and not have to do a damn thing. I am sick and flipping tired of doing what everyone else wants me to do.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


> I want $10 Billion dollars and not have to do a damn thing. I am sick and flipping tired of doing what everyone else wants me to do.


amen!

:yes


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I wanna be a shepherd. Maybe move up to Nashua, get a nice little spread, get some sheep and tend to them.


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

Get paid to travel and take photos of my experiences.


----------



## Metus (Dec 6, 2010)

I've always thought it would be great to be a hunting guide in some place like Alaska or in Maine. It would be my dream retirement job.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Some accounting job that pays decent and where I spend most of the day working totally alone...

Ah my ideal job:yes


----------



## Payz (Apr 24, 2014)

I want to be a writer/filmmaker/animator! Though I don't think it's gonna happen...


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Payz said:


> I want to be a writer/filmmaker/animator! Though I don't think it's gonna happen...


Switch filmmaker to comic book writer/artist and those were my dream jobs


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

to be in a band, and I want to write all the lyrics. or at least 50/50.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Kids' restaurant, security guard, night shift 00:00 - 6:00, 3 bucks an hour. Now that's a job I'd put my life on the line for.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

LawfulStupid said:


> Kids' restaurant, security guard, night shift 00:00 - 6:00, 3 bucks an hour. Now that's a job I'd put my life on the line for.


Freddy Fazbear's Pizza is hiring.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Using my ESP abilities to exterminate them manipulators to resolve humanity.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Work at Lush ^^

<3 -sigh-


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

animator/ manga artist : 333


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

LawfulStupid said:


> Kids' restaurant, security guard, night shift 00:00 - 6:00, 3 bucks an hour. Now that's a job I'd put my life on the line for.


Har Har, I actually got it.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Idk :/ 

Working in a pet shop or zoo. 

Video creator as well. I love making videos of any sort


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Embalmer


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

I guess I'd like to be a writer of fiction but I lack the wherewithal, so there's no point giving that idea any consideration.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

I would like to have an office with a view on hot gorgeous young males.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

I want to make movies either as a writer or a director (or both). Cinematographer would also be cool.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Freelance illustrator


----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)

Translator. Being a professor in some university would also be cool.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

No job.


----------



## NicholasLG (Jul 26, 2014)

Freelancer writer/illustrator 

Musician was always another one in the back of my head


----------



## nebulaghost (Feb 18, 2014)

Psychiastrist,Painter Artist and Writer/Freelance Journalist,Programmer or an Architect, I don´t really know what I will aim for has I have interrest in a lot of things, in my country most jobs are unvalued, so there´s a huge border between ambition and profit, it´s about survival too, but I can´t decide yet.


----------



## MikeXero (Jan 18, 2015)

Author and my life goal is to create a new genre in Sci-fi/Fantasy. Like Robert E. Howard did.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

I would love working for Nintendo or Sony as an engineer designing their next-gen system.


----------

